# new HSV steering wheel..



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

took me all of ten minutes..
I cant believe how easy to work on this car is..
I also coated it in leather protectant which make the pics look a lot redder than it is.
The color of the red is the same as the red trimming on the floor mats,
but not quite as red as the GTO stitching on the seats, definately
not as bright as the pics make it seem. I really like it. 
Now If I could just find the door and trim panels from a red interior
without having to morgate my house it would be perfect.
I also have my new domain setup WWW.HOTRODHOLDEN.COM
just need to get some time and put up some content.
http://www.hotrodholden.com/sw.jpg


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Good Job!!! Looks great!!! :cheers


----------



## Aussie (Feb 8, 2006)

BAHAHAHA that looks hilarious on the left hand side! nice wheel but, same as mine


----------



## silver/red/04 (Aug 22, 2005)

WOW 10 min ,it looks good.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

that does look sweet, might have to pick one of them up.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks,,its a lot more comfortable to hold as well ..
Definately a worthwhile mod..


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Right on, looks good!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks good. Where did you buy it? Was this a completely new wheel -- or a replacement of the rim? Been thinking about getting a Holden VX leather wheel.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

WWW.JHP.COM.AU

$225 delivered 
its the wheel minus the airbag and radio controls. 
Its leather just like the stock one but with 
better contours for grip and the two tone.
You can get it solid color as well


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Wish the stock GTO wheel was like the one you put in. So when are you going to take a screwdriver and pry the Holden logo off and replace it with the Pontiac one?





















J/K.


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

How close of a match is it to the red leather interior?

Edit: also, I don't see that one on there site... I only see these three:

























Edit 2: NM about the second part... I found it "not" under GTO...


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

putergod said:


> How close of a match is it to the red leather interior?


I dont have red leather interior but sitting next to a torrid red car it looked the same as the red seats. I have a black interior in a red car so i am adding red accents to the interior since all black is kinda bland.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Thanks for the info. Wish the stock GTO wheel was like the one you put in. So when are you going to take a screwdriver and pry the Holden logo off and replace it with the Pontiac one?
> J/K.


U A funny guy..........
:lol: :lol:


----------

